# Looking to move to Toronto



## ldndev (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm 28 and my wife is 26 we are both British, I'm a software developer (without a degree) and she's an accountant ACCA qualified with a degree. 

How are the job markets for our professions in Toronto or if anyone has links to typical salaries etc that would be great. 

I'm also wondering what the best route for us would be to move over, and what our options are basically? We would ideally like to move over to Canada permenantly and set up life there before we have kids etc. 

Thanks in advance
Dan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

1112 Financial and investment analysts
2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers
2174 Computer programmers and interactive media developers

The above are the three National Occupation Classifications that if your occupations fits would permit one or both of you to apply for Permanent Resident status. If you Google Welcome to the National Occupational Classification 2011
You will be able to insert each code number to determine which occupation names are covered by the classification.
If your occupations are not on THE LIST then you will need to find pre-arranged employment.
You should read carefully 
Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - International

Good Luck.


----------



## ldndev (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you very much for the reply. 

I had a look at the list and my job description is the same as the 2174 and the job titles mean the same thing as what I do my job title is currently just Developer. But it means software developer or web programmer etc they allmean the same thing does that mean its covered then? Or does it have to match exactly not sure why it would to be honest, for example I've never heard of someone describe themselves in our field as a web programmer. It's like mixing the terms. 

Also I take it you posted those roles because they are required in Canada and therefore if I'm classified as one of those the visa shouldn't be a problem. Finally if I get us the visa could my wife then work on w we arrive?

Thank you very much once again 
Dan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ldndev said:


> Thank you very much for the reply.
> 
> I had a look at the list and my job description is the same as the 2174 and the job titles mean the same thing as what I do my job title is currently just Developer. But it means software developer or web programmer etc they allmean the same thing does that mean its covered then? Or does it have to match exactly not sure why it would to be honest, for example I've never heard of someone describe themselves in our field as a web programmer. It's like mixing the terms.
> 
> ...


Yes, then your occupation is in demand here. The title shouldn't matter providing you're performing the tasks of the job. You will find the application form on the CIC website I provided you.
Your wife will be sponsored by you and yes, she can work also.


----------



## tyson22 (Sep 3, 2013)

The growth of IT is in demand in Canada.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Without a degree I don't think you qualify as you don't meet the requirements of:

"A bachelor's degree in computer science or in another discipline with a significant programming component 
or
Completion of a college program in computer science is usually required."

School of hard knocks counts for not in Immigration. Perhaps your partner will have more luck.

If you have never heard of a Web Programmer before I have to question how deeply involved in the industry you are. I have worked wirh a couple of companies in the UK with teams of Web Programmers.

What sort of development do you do?


----------



## ldndev (Sep 10, 2013)

I've obviously heard the term before but it's a very dated term and very broad also I said I've never heard someone describe themselves that way. There's so many different avenues is development. That term is like describing a surgeon as doctor. 

How deeply involved in the industry? I work in London for one of the biggest media comapnies in the UK who are also a household name as a mid to senior dev, I've worked for gaming companies and helped launch a mobile gaming platform, data houses and design agencies trust me I'm very very deeply 'in the industry' ha ha. 

I've just put that term into the biggest and best job board in the uk for dev's and not 1 job title matched. Not a single one. Have a look for yourself if you like it's the IT job board. 

In terms of the degree point though you may be right as I'm not sure, however it sounds like a job description that you quoted above and said that its 'usually' required also I read that you need more than 1 year continuous employment in that role I have 5 plus. My guess is that if you are doing the job and can do the job that's what counts but like I say I'm not sure.


----------



## ldndev (Sep 10, 2013)

In case I do not qualify for a visa on the points system what are my alternative options?

I know there is a scheme called lnternational Experience Canada where you can stay and work for up to 2 years, I take it I could find a job in this time in the hope that they would sponsor me or in fact that would probably give me enough points to qualify for for the visa myself anyway. Is it possible to go down this route?

Also is that scheme easy to get on to? I know it filled it's quote this year but I don't know how fast etc.

Thanks again for all the help it's invaluable.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

IEC is not necessarily an easy pathway to permanent residency. 

The jobs typically worked by individuals on a working Holiday typically don't qualify for permanent residency options.

Issue is employers hesitate to hire someone with expiring work permission.


----------



## ldndev (Sep 10, 2013)

thinkering said:


> IEC is not necessarily an easy pathway to permanent residency.
> 
> The jobs typically worked by individuals on a working Holiday typically don't qualify for permanent residency options.
> 
> Issue is employers hesitate to hire someone with expiring work permission.


Yeah I thought that could be an issue, but if I had pre arranged employment which I'm confident I could get if I spent time in Canada on that experience visa then I'm pretty sure I will have enough points to qualify then anyway.


----------



## keg80 (Sep 12, 2013)

ldndev said:


> In case I do not qualify for a visa on the points system what are my alternative options?
> 
> I know there is a scheme called lnternational Experience Canada where you can stay and work for up to 2 years, I take it I could find a job in this time in the hope that they would sponsor me or in fact that would probably give me enough points to qualify for for the visa myself anyway. Is it possible to go down this route?
> 
> ...


The IEC visa's went very fast this year, each batch (3 batches, in total approx 5k visa's) went in a matter of hours.


----------



## ldndev (Sep 10, 2013)

megstar95 said:


> Hi
> I have a contact here in Ottawa who works in IT Recruitment. She moved over from UK 3 yrs ago.. I'm thinking I could put you in touch with her. She may also have info on the Toronto job market. Let me know.
> G


That would be absolutely fantastic. Thank you very much what's the best way for us to chat?

Dan


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Gray, do you provide advice on immigration programs and eligibility as a service, or provide only settlement services?


----------



## ldndev (Sep 10, 2013)

megstar95 said:


> Hi Dan
> Go to my web site Moving to Canada from UK United Kingdom If you use the contact us form on the home page and include a list of all your quals and experience and your email address, I will pass it on to Catherine and she will contact you.
> Cheers
> Gray


Thanks Gray I will get onto that, thanks again for your help. 

Dan


----------



## ldndev (Sep 10, 2013)

Gray I just sent a message to you through your contact form as requested. 

Thanks
Dan


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Settlement Services are provided for free by not-for-profit organizations, funded by government.
For Toronto/Ontario, you have plenty of choice and you can find more info here:
What are settlement services?
Those companies have no commercial affiliations.
But there are real estate agents/sales representatives of real estate agents who also offer settlement services. But they get paid if they connect you with a rental property, some financial institutions, private schools, ... They are not trained in 'settlement services', nor audited by government regarding what they are offering in settlement is legit/correct.


----------

